
I no longer care if the men on HN don't like me - sarahnadav
https://medium.com/life-tips/on-losing-my-likability-2c74376359e6#.nllosq20s
======
dmschulman
Nice clickbait title... I certainly fell for it. The post has nothing to do
with HN users but VCs in SV in general.

~~~
sarahnadav
the post has everything to do with men here. As a woman, HN is a really
unfriendly place. Of all the places- and all the traction that my post "VCs
don't compare me to your wife" got. HN was the only forum where I got attacked
and trolled mercilessly

[https://medium.com/life-tips/vcs-don-t-compare-me-to-your-
wi...](https://medium.com/life-tips/vcs-don-t-compare-me-to-your-wife-just-
don-t-9dc2c8c1ac93#.wos3odp6n)

~~~
dudul
"attacked and trolled" you mean the 2016 equivalent of "disagreed with"?

~~~
stray
I just read through all the responses to all her comments and the whole "VCs,
don't compare me to your wife" thread -- and I see nothing that even resembles
an attack.

Even the disagreements are _extremely_ mild.

There were a couple people who asked for a chat transcript to put a statement
in context. Maybe "attacked and trolled" means being asked for proof.

~~~
sarahnadav
I went back and looked at it- you can see it here. The majority of the worst
comments were actually flagged and delted. So what you see now is nothing like
what the conversation was like in real time
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105161)

------
sarahnadav
Actually, in the article- the "very vocal minority who are extremely critical"
were men from HN. Almost exclusively.

The worst attacks and most vicious criticisms came from the reaction from men
here

~~~
dmschulman
Can you link to these threads? I didn't see these attacks you describe in any
of the comments on your HN submissions.

EDIT: I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, I'm just genuinely curious
since sexist/mean responses go against what I generally observe in HN
comments.

~~~
sarahnadav
Here is the link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105161)

I reviewed it and the worst comments were flagged, deleted and removed

